
Ask HN: Best resources for daily machine learning coding practice? - yewenjie
I&#x27;m a math student interested in ML research, with very basic coding skills. I realized that for a good understanding, it&#x27;s necessary to have a regular programming practice.<p>As this is my secondary interest, and I&#x27;m almost a beginner now, I can&#x27;t try implementing new papers.<p>Does there exist daily coding challenges or a list of problems or something that would keep me on track and help me build better understating in ML?
======
nicodds
Do you know about data science competitions on
[https://www.kaggle.com](https://www.kaggle.com)? There are lots of resources,
codes and insightful discussions

